# XP-Mode: eine Partition des Host dem Gast als zweite Festplatte zuweisen?



## Perfektionist (17 März 2011)

geht wohl anscheinend nicht. Jedenfalls nicht mit Virtual PC für Win7. oder?

Geht das mit einem der anderen, gängigen Virtualisierungsprodukten? also Parallels, VMware/-player, Virtualbox?


----------



## Perfektionist (17 März 2011)

hmmmm, bei VirtualBox geht es wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 März 2011)

einzelne Ordner kannst Du zum Datenaustausch auf jeden Fall mit VM-Ware haben (Shared Folders).

Ansonsten hier mal schauen ob das was ist:
http://wiki.computerwoche.de/doku.php/virtualisierung/vmware/converter


----------



## Boxy (18 März 2011)

Sollte bei VMWare gehen!
Obs beim Player auch geht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber bei der normalen Version kann man es jedenfalls auswählen.
Versucht habe ich es allerdings noch nicht, aber das mit den Shared-Folder  geht jedenfalls ...


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2011)

Ich denke auch, das ist eher etwas für Shared Folders. Ansonsten kann man bei Parallels auch alle Disks sharen oder bestimmte Folder und damit auch einzelne Disks. Da Step7 leider auf den so gemounteten Laufwerken keine Projekte erkennt (liegt wohl an den Punkten etc. im Pfad) habe ich mir noch ein extra Laufwerk mit Parallels erzeugt, also eine extra Festplatte als Datei auf dem Mac. Die kann ich dann jedem anderen Parallels-Gastsystem ebenfalls zuweisen und ich kann sie sehr gut und einfach sichern. Auch auf dem Mac kann ich dieses Laufwerk dann mounten, solange Parallels aktiv ist.


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Bei VirtualBox kannst du die gesamte Partition als Shared Folder angeben und kannst dann darauf zugreifen.
Ich habe zum Beispiel eine externe Festplatte, die an verschieden Rechner angeschlossen wird, so freigegeben.
So sind für alle VMs die selben Daten verfügbar.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2011)

bei mir ist die Situation diese:

ich habe drei OS auf meinem Rechner. XP, W7/32 und W7/64. Damit alle schön auf einen gemeinsamen Datenbereich zugreifen können, gibt es eine extra Partition, die FAT formatiert ist. Tja, und die hätte ich nun auch in der VM gerne so verfügbar.

Ralles Ansatz ist interessant. Aber dann kann wahrscheinlich das Hostsystem nicht so auf diese Platte zugreifen, als ob diese Platte eine "normale" Platte wäre.

hmmm, auf eine NDIS-Platte könnte sowohl Host wie auch VM zugreifen. Aber die Lösung mit zusätzlicher externer Platte wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden.

Spielte schon mit dem Gedanken, einen USB-Stick im Lappie fest zu verbauen ...


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> bei mir ist die Situation diese:
> 
> ich habe drei OS auf meinem Rechner. XP, W7/32 und W7/64. Damit alle schön auf einen gemeinsamen Datenbereich zugreifen können, gibt es eine extra Partition, die FAT formatiert ist. Tja, und die hätte ich nun auch in der VM gerne so verfügbar.
> 
> ...



Kannst du die Festplatte nicht als Shared Folder einbinden? 
Ich kenne es nur von VirtualBox und da geht es.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 März 2011)

Bike:
Klar ... man kann ein Laufwerk oder ein Verzeichnis als "Shared Folder" einbinden. Es wird dann in der VM halt nur als Verzeichnis und nicht als Laufwerk behandelt. Ich verstehe es so, dass es dem Perfekten aber genau darum geht ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2011)

der Wunsch, diese Partition im Gastsystem wie eine Festplatte vorliegen zu haben, entstand in der Sekunde, als ich mit dem ALM nicht über den Rand meines Sandkastens hinaussehen konnte. Aber im Prinzip steht da reiner Spieltrieb dahinter. So z.B. auch die Idee, innerhalb des Sandkastens mittels Imaging-Software (Ghost, Acronis, ...) auf Partitionen des Hostsystems zugreifen zu können.

ich schau mir mal zuhause und privat den VMware-Player an. Vielleicht kann der mir den Spieltrieb befriedigen. Im Moment hab ich alles im XP-Mode laufen, was mir bisher in der 64-Bit-Welt weiterbetreibenswert erscheint. Noch ist kein Leidensdruck da, sich neben Win$ noch eine weitere Software und deren Pflege anzutun.


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bike:
> Klar ... man kann ein Laufwerk oder ein Verzeichnis als "Shared Folder" einbinden. Es wird dann in der VM halt nur als Verzeichnis und nicht als Laufwerk behandelt. Ich verstehe es so, dass es dem Perfekten aber genau darum geht ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Dass es unter dem Laufwerksbuchstaben angesprochen werden kann?
Geht es darum?
Sorry, dann habe ich es falsch verstanden. Liegt vielleicht an meinem OS. 


bike


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bike:
> Klar ... man kann ein Laufwerk oder ein Verzeichnis als "Shared Folder" einbinden. Es wird dann in der VM halt nur als Verzeichnis und nicht als Laufwerk behandelt. Ich verstehe es so, dass es dem Perfekten aber genau darum geht ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Bei Parallels sind das Netzlaufwerke bzw. Netzfreigaben. So werden die auch behandelt. Ich glaube nicht, das der ALM damit kann, der kann eh nur stören!


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2011)

so, VMware-Player kann nur eine Festplatte - alles andere halt als shared Folder.

[edit]
... und VirtualBox kann mehrere Festplatten, aber auch nicht das, was ich will ...

also doch mal die 150EUR für das (scheinbar?) führende Virtualisierungsprodukt ausgeben?


----------



## bike (18 März 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> also doch mal die 150EUR für das (scheinbar?) führende Virtualisierungsprodukt ausgeben?



Kannst du mitteilen welche VM das Kann was du möchtest?
Denn ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht ganz verstanden was du willst.


bike


----------

